# New Immigration Policies



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I've certainly read all the notes on limitations of Mexican consulates in the US concerning the new visa policies but decided to get an appointment in the Raleigh consulate to see what we could do from their perspective concerning both visa and furniture movement. I was very surprised that response was that they can now initiate the visa process by accepting all the documentation and forwarding to Mexico City. They would then attach the visa and give us a signed receipt from the consul.
They did stress that we needed to take/fill out the local form in Mexico and to go to immigration in San Miguel to get the new card.
We now have a full page visa with picture for multiple entry for 365 days as Rentista. Since I really wanted to confirm that I had the right documentation, hopefully won't need pay twice and took about 30min + pickup there isn't much risk.
Proof will be Thursday when we cross the border and I talk to immigration as usually need pay for FMM before going to Banjercito for temporary car sticker. We'll see!
By the way, does seem that need enter Mexico to complete form and to get the no inmigrato card before can go through the furniture process.


----------



## nctomexico (Feb 14, 2010)

Does the Visa have your Mexico address on it? If not, unless things have changed again, you will have to register it at your local immigration office in Mexico. We obtained the old Visa booklet at the Raleigh consulate last April(when they were still able to issue rentista visas) and moved here on April 30 (just before new rules took effect-yey). We brought our Visas to immigration to register our address (we had to bring copies of bills with our address, etc.) Part of that process was getting a CURP #. This was done at a municipal office in town and took about 20 minutes and 20 pesos each. In the end, registering our Visas took 7 weeks but the process should be faster now that folks are getting a handle on the new rules and the change over from booklets to cards. Best advice is to make sure you have multiple copies of everything (visas, passports, bills with an address, curp) and keep the copies of everything Immigration officers give you. 

Good luck with your move!








conklinwh said:


> I've certainly read all the notes on limitations of Mexican consulates in the US concerning the new visa policies but decided to get an appointment in the Raleigh consulate to see what we could do from their perspective concerning both visa and furniture movement. I was very surprised that response was that they can now initiate the visa process by accepting all the documentation and forwarding to Mexico City. They would then attach the visa and give us a signed receipt from the consul.
> They did stress that we needed to take/fill out the local form in Mexico and to go to immigration in San Miguel to get the new card.
> We now have a full page visa with picture for multiple entry for 365 days as Rentista. Since I really wanted to confirm that I had the right documentation, hopefully won't need pay twice and took about 30min + pickup there isn't much risk.
> Proof will be Thursday when we cross the border and I talk to immigration as usually need pay for FMM before going to Banjercito for temporary car sticker. We'll see!
> By the way, does seem that need enter Mexico to complete form and to get the no inmigrato card before can go through the furniture process.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We do understand that we need go to immigration in San Miguel to complete the process. The need for CUSP #s is good catch.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Frankly, you might as well wait until you get here. It will be cheaper too. Note: getting a CURP is free!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

There was some comfort in going through the process with all the documentation. The proof of the pudding, or not, will be at the border. If in fact we have pre-paid the entry visa, that will equalize cost. I now have a documentation package. Total value yet to be determined.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, we just completed our No Inmigrante, Rentista Visas. Mostly good news as the immigration office in San Miguel accepted the signed receipt from the Raleigh Vice-Consul and there was no additional charge. We did have to pay for FMMs at the border. I don't think cost was much different than if had done total in Mexico. We did need to show some local paperwork for taxes/CFE to prove address as well as additional bank statement copies.
In addition to the 1/2 hour in Raleigh, we spent about 1.5 hours completing all the paperwork on 18 January and then about 1/2 hour getting our cards today, 26 January.
All in all, pretty efficient.
We did have one surprise that causes some issue in the future. We crossed the border 30 December but expected our No Inmigrante would start in January when we applied. Unfortunately, they picked up the 30 December entry date. This means that we need be in Mexico November/1st half December before immigration closes for the holidays. This is typically our friends and family time in the US. Oh well!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is bad timing, as all of December is a difficult time to get anything done and you could be waiting right through the New Year. There is a cure, if you are interested: Change your status to 'inmigrante' at a time of year that you choose, making sure in advance that it would cause a new renewal date; I think it would. The only other way would be to go home for your 'family time' and cancel your visa on the way out, getting a new FMM on your return at a more convenient date.


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi 
I recently recieved my No Inmigrante card in Puebla and was amazed that I did not need to show more documents. They only required me to have one month's bank statement, copies of the picture page of my passport, my FMM. I paid some fees, got my photograph taken and that was it. They didn't make me get a CURP card, did not ask for my birth certificate and they didn't ask me for a utility bill to prove my residence. The whole process took less than two weeks.


----------



## Gary.Outlaw (Mar 27, 2011)

I may be new here but after spending the last hour reading this forum about immigration/licensing issues I am more confused than ever. Not to say there is not good information but it all seems so nebulous. I generally go to the nearest public office and ask because as has been pointed out the rules change depending on where you are, who you deal with, and perhaps the time of day.

For instance when I got here to Ensenada I asked about FM3/FM2's and was told by locals here that I had to get an FM3 before getting an FM2 (not true). That it was so difficult to get I should hire a lawyer (not true). I went into the migration office and worked with a nice girl at the information desk who within 3 days had gathered all my information, showed me where to pay the fees, and pointed out an "official" photographer. I am now waiting for my FM2 card. The only other cost was for a translation of my 1099 from Social Security($20).

Anyway keep up the good work.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

Gary.Outlaw said:


> That it was so difficult to get I should hire a lawyer (not true).


... and I was told BY A LAWYER here, that I would have to live here 2 or 3 years before I could even apply for a visa


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Monty Floyd said:


> ... and I was told BY A LAWYER here, that I would have to live here 2 or 3 years before I could even apply for a visa


Maybe the lawyer was thinking about something else...because you could not legally live in Mexico for 2-3 years straight without a Visa.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

conorkilleen said:


> Maybe the lawyer was thinking about something else...because you could not legally live in Mexico for 2-3 years straight without a Visa.


I know, maybe he thought I meant citizenship or he was just ignorant of the law


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Monty, you do not need a visa to enter Mexico, since May 2010 all you need is an FMM..
Citizens of the following countries do not require a visa:

Andorra, Argentina, Aruba, Australia, Austria, Bahamas, Belgium, Bulgaria, Canada, Czech Republic, Chile, Costa Rica, Cyprus, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hong Kong*, Hungary, Ireland, Iceland, Israel, Italy, Japan, Latvia, Lichtenstein, Lithuania, Luxemburg, Malta, Monaco, Norway, New Zealand, Panama, Poland, Portugal, Puerto Rico, Romania, San Marino, Singapore, Slovenia, Slovakia, South Korea, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, The Netherlands, United Kingdom, Uruguay, United States of America, Venezuela.



[/B][/B]


Monty Floyd said:


> ... and I was told BY A LAWYER here, that I would have to live here 2 or 3 years before I could even apply for a visa


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Monty, you do not need a visa to enter Mexico, since May 2010 all you need is an FMM..
> Citizens of the following countries do not require a visa:
> 
> Andorra, Argentina, Aruba, Australia, Austria, Bahamas, Belgium, Bulgaria, Canada, Czech Republic, Chile, Costa Rica, Cyprus, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hong Kong*, Hungary, Ireland, Iceland, Israel, Italy, Japan, Latvia, Lichtenstein, Lithuania, Luxemburg, Malta, Monaco, Norway, New Zealand, Panama, Poland, Portugal, Puerto Rico, Romania, San Marino, Singapore, Slovenia, Slovakia, South Korea, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, The Netherlands, United Kingdom, Uruguay, United States of America, Venezuela.
> ...


so an FMM is not a Visa? It allows you to be in country for 180 days or less depending on the allowance. Maybe not a perm Visa but its at least a temp Visa, right? Am I missing something?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

FMM is a tourist Visa among other things

There used to be a time limit on FM2 (inmigrante route) applications but no longer. You can apply for FM2/3 when you get off the plane


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

No, an FMM is a tourist card/permit,like a Temp. Vechicle Permit... I gave you guys the list of countries where you do not need a visa to enter Mexico...If you were from Russia or Angola and the other 140+
countries in the world you would need a visa just to enter Mexico....


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

What exactly is a "visa"? It's just a document issued by a country granting a foreigner permission to enter the country. It does not guarantee entry, one is still subject to other terms. 

A "tourist card" has commonly been referred to as a "visa" for decades and for all practical purposes has the same effect. A traditional "visa" simply entails a greater degree of verification and tracking, obtained at a consulate outside the country beforehand and requires passport stamps in and out. Where countries have reciprocal arrangements not requiring a visa, they still require immigration documentation such as the tourist "card", but it's pretty much an "automatic" and doesn't require a background check thus can be issued on the spot.

Either way, whether you call a tourist card a "visa" or not, it's just semantics.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Monty, you do not need a visa to enter Mexico, since May 2010 all you need is an FMM..
> Citizens of the following countries do not require a visa:
> 
> Andorra, Argentina, Aruba, Australia, Austria, Bahamas, Belgium, Bulgaria, Canada, Czech Republic, Chile, Costa Rica, Cyprus, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hong Kong*, Hungary, Ireland, Iceland, Israel, Italy, Japan, Latvia, Lichtenstein, Lithuania, Luxemburg, Malta, Monaco, Norway, New Zealand, Panama, Poland, Portugal, Puerto Rico, Romania, San Marino, Singapore, Slovenia, Slovakia, South Korea, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, The Netherlands, United Kingdom, Uruguay, United States of America, Venezuela.[/B][/B]


Where did I say that you needed a visa to enter Mexico?


----------



## playamaya (Sep 16, 2010)

*14 Years in Tulum noiw INMIGRADO*

Now no more migracion visits! No address on card. Can stand in line with Mexicanos when returning to MX.

Secret discount on Dos Equis (no).:clap2:


----------



## zerbit (Mar 3, 2010)

*Noobie*

All,

I would like to get my FM3 so I can bank in Mexico where hub and I have a rental. My rental agent suggested that I start the process in the US, so it will simplify things in Mexico. I live in Reno and there is a consulate in Sacramento, CA, which is closest for me. I called the consulate, but don't speak enough Spanish for something this important. I want to get the forms and the process so I can be prepared and then make the trip to Sac (or even Vegas) to start things rolling. I can't seem to locate the Visa forms I need on either site. 

Is there a central location I can get these forms from? 

Thanks


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

This renewal process is getting easier and easier. I went down to the INM office on Monday to get a list of what I needed to provide them. By 5 in the afternoon, I had all the documents uploaded to Google Docs and the photos in hand. On Tuesday, I went down to the local Internet cafe where they have excellent printer and printed off the documents. I then headed down to INM to turn those in and picked up the receipt to take to the bank for the 1294 peso fees. On Wednesday, I went down again and turned in the receipt and two copies. Now all I have to do is check the web site for the card to be ready. I almost qualified for an FM2, however with the recent fall of the dollar, it put me under the income requirement. Next year?


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Save yourself a trip to Las Vegas or Sacramento. Enter Mexico as a tourist and get your FM3 after you get to Mexico since you can't get it in the US. You do the initial form on line and then take it to Immigration. The process is very easy.


----------

